# what to wear (mix n match!)



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what are you showing in? 

if you're doing hunters I'd say navy coat, baby blue show shirt. black is out!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well, sadly  im only doing w/t because ive only been at the new barn for like 3 weeks. i mean we are jumping in lessons and stuff but we are going very slow as far as showing. but thanks! yeah...i love the blue one. and the black one is nice too but u know, b&w gets boring! besides i want to get what i can out of the blue one....soon im going to outgrow it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

For hunters I say navy &/or white/blue shirt. I've seen a lot of white lately for show shirts...purple too.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

nah black is out.. navy coat and maybe white shirt..?
depends, are you wearing a tie or stock? and what coloured tie if you're wearing one..


----------

